# AIRPODS PRO - Commandes tactiles défectueuses ? (ou mauvais réglage ?)



## Jayes (7 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je poste ce message au cas où quelqu’un saura m’aider (je n'arrive pas à savoir si le produit est défectueux ou si cela vient de moi).

J’ai acheté les AirPods Pro il y a un peu plus d’1 semaine.

Je rencontre un soucis majeur puisque je n’arrive pas utiliser les commandes tactiles présentes sur les tiges…

J’ai beau appuyer partout (dont évidemment les 2 zones plates sur chacun des écouteurs), court ou appui long, rien ne se passe.

Coté Iphone (XS à jour : 13.2.3), les AirPods sont bien reconnus, je peux changer le contrôle du bruit (non, transparent, etc.) et Siri MAIS je n’ai aucune trace de possibilité d’attribuer comme action un changement de piste (ce choix n’apparait pas).

Cf copies d’écran.

Est-ce normal ?

J’ai loupé un truc ?

J’ai pourtant procédé comme écrit lors de l’appairage, j’ai même reseté les réglages du boitier en restant appuyé sur le bouton du boitier jusqu’au changement de couleur des LED (Ambre), puis refait l’appairaige : toujours pareil …

Merci par avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Jayes (8 Décembre 2019)

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait juste me renseigner sur le fait qu'il me manque des choix de commande (celles liées aux changement des pistes) sur mes captures d'écran svp ? Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

La fonction lorsqu'on appuie deux ou trois fois n'est pas configurable et n'apparait pas dans les options. Tu as bien tous les choix.


----------



## Jayes (8 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> La fonction lorsqu'on appuie deux ou trois fois n'est pas configurable et n'apparait pas dans les options. Tu as bien tous les choix.


Merci, mais dans ce cas où est sensé apparaitre le choix d'attribuer ou non la commande tactile au changement des pistes ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

Il n'y a que l'appui long de configurable (les fonctions en blue ci-dessous). Le reste ne change pas.


> Appuyez une fois pour lancer la lecture, mettre en pause ou répondre à un appel téléphonique
> Appuyez deux fois pour passer au morceau suivant
> Appuyez trois fois pour revenir en arrière
> Appuyez longuement pour passer du mode Réduction active du bruit au mode Transparence, et inversement
> Dites « Dis Siri » si vous voulez, par exemple, écouter un morceau, passer un appel téléphonique ou obtenir un itinéraire



Lorsque tu appuis sur l'une des zone plate, as-tu bien un retour (une vibration qui donne l'impression de cliquer sur un bouton) ?


----------



## Jayes (8 Décembre 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Il n'y a que l'appui long de configurable (les fonctions en blue ci-dessous). Le reste ne change pas.
> 
> 
> Lorsque tu appuis sur l'une des zone plate, as-tu bien un retour (une vibration qui donne l'impression de cliquer sur un bouton) ?


Merci.
Bon, entre temps j'avais fini par comprendre : ce n'est pas une zone tactile comme j'avais lu (mal compris ?) mais un bouton physique.. donc il faut pincer fort entre les 2 doigts et non pas effleure/toucher avec un doigt... Bon, je suis une truffe, clairement.

Le second point qui m'a mis dedans, ce sont des captures d'écran trouvé sur le net (ci joint juste pour info) où on voyait un menu par écouteur (gauche ou droite) permettant de sélectionner Siri, Lecture/pause, Piste suivante, etc. 
Après avoir mieux regardé, je pense qu'il s'agit des Airpods 1 ou 2 non pro... (que je n'ai jamais eu).
Et je comprends donc de ton message, que ce n'est pas possible sur les pro.
Merci en tout cas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Décembre 2019)

C’est bien une zone tactile qui se comporte comme si c’était un bouton physique... je n’arrive toujours pas à l’accepter quand je l’utilise.

Pour ton autre capture, soit c’est pour des copies de airpods pro, soit pour des airpods classique. Mais n’ayant jamais utilisé l’un ou l’autre, difficile de te donne une confirmation.


----------



## Jayes (9 Décembre 2019)

Merci pour ton retour.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Décembre 2019)

C’est bien pour les airpods classiques, bizarrement ils ont plus de réglages 





						Modifier les réglages de vos AirPods et AirPods Pro
					

Découvrez comment changer le nom de vos AirPods et modifier l’action effectuée lorsque vous touchez deux fois l’un de vos AirPods (1re et 2e générations) ou appuyez de manière prolongée sur l’un de vos AirPods Pro (1re et 2e générations).



					support.apple.com


----------

